# Trio slot port....



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Building a new Trio 12 slot port design. Well, helping a friend build it. Got a 500W PA amp with the high-pass filter set to 20hz.

What's our optimal configuration? Size and weight is no problem, just looking for a simple slot-port design.

Thanks!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi, Here's a design.

Bob


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet, thanks Bob!


----------

